# need help - Jensen TV deck



## jdub27 (Sep 20, 2009)

i have a jensen flip up tv deck i just put in my car and i think something is wrong with it. i hooked it up myself and found out it will only play both vocals and bass on the radio but when i switch it to cd, it only plays vocals. i took it to three diff audio places and they said the deck is wired right, it must be something with the deck. i was looking to pinpoint alil more the problem with the deck. so if you have an answer let me know please


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

It's got to be something in the settings, as you said it plays other things good but not the CD. I'm pretty sure there are many adjustments in the menu, or take it back to where you bought it from and ask for a new one.


----------



## jdub27 (Sep 20, 2009)

i bought it from a friend. lol cant just get a new one. and tried all the audio settings.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

have you tried the factory reset?


----------

